# Beautiful rebuilds



## ranch23

You folks with your beautiful rebuilds make me want to buy a machine and take on another project. I don't need another mill and don't have the room, or the time. Your machines to me are as beautiful as a custom hot rod. Of course when I say I don't have the room it means I have already received a quote to add on......


----------



## AR1911

Go for it. Restorations are the best part of this hobby, to me. Almost all of my machining goes into the next project machine. 
Finishing up a 6x12 bandsaw, about to start on a shaper.  
Also dickering on 1.5 milling machines.


----------



## RandyM

A rebuild is as much fun as using it. The hobby is just a blurr. Another up-side is you really get to learn the machine inside and out. A rebuild is highly recommended. Here is my rebuild. I posted them here as my rebuild thread pix do not work any more.











View attachment 95433


----------



## ranch23

Beautiful, that's exactly what I'm talking about. Nice shop, noticed the snowblower. I lived in Wisconsin for a year and a half when I apprenticed, you guys have some real winters.


----------



## AR1911

Tony Wells said:


> Well, for some unknown reason, I can see only one of your mill pictures, so I'll try to show them here.
> 
> View attachment 41765
> View attachment 41766
> View attachment 41767
> View attachment 41768
> View attachment 41769
> View attachment 41770
> View attachment 41771
> View attachment 41772
> View attachment 41773



Posting a perfect machine, in an immaculate shop, nary a chip in sight.
That's just not fair!


Sure is  a purty thang though


----------



## Tony Wells

Well, it still didn't display in the thread for me, so I'll try it this way.


----------



## 8ntsane

That BridgePort looks Sweeeeeeet
The colours go good together. That must have taken a while to get it that nice. 
Great looking Job


----------



## APAUL1975

RandyM what kind of condition was you Bp in before you restored it?  Very nice!


----------



## RandyM

APAUL1975 said:


> RandyM what kind of condition was you Bp in before you restored it?  Very nice!



Well, it was usable, but needed a big cleaning and going through. The ram and turret were froze together compliments of a family of mice. As long as I had it apart I put all new bearings in it. Here are some before pics on the day I brought it home. As you can see I waisted no time in tearing in and fixing her up.


----------



## 416Taylor

Hi Randy,
    Awesome rebuild. I am just starting on my J head. Can you give me some info on the leveling screws on your base? I want to do something to make leveling easier but don't want to spend a fortune!!!

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## RandyM

416Taylor said:


> Hi Randy,
> Awesome rebuild. I am just starting on my J head. Can you give me some info on the leveling screws on your base? I want to do something to make leveling easier but don't want to spend a fortune!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Scott



Thank you Scott. I am quite sure yours will turn out even better.

What I did was tap the existing holes in the base (3/4-10). Cut some threaded rod to length and topped it with some acorn nuts that are cross pinned in place. I also added a jam nut to hold everything in place. The only thing I haven't done yet was to add some pads to the floor. Here is another pic.


----------



## Kickstart

Great looking machine.

Do you remember the thickness of the base that you threaded, I'm thinking the newer BP is not as thick and may not take the weight?


----------



## fastback

Randy, I just joined the site and came across your mill.  That has got to be the prettiest Bridgeport I have ever seen.  Real nice job.  Oh, BTW you need more equipment in you shop things look lonely.


----------



## RandyM

fastback said:


> Randy, I just joined the site and came across your mill.  That has got to be the prettiest Bridgeport I have ever seen.  Real nice job.  Oh, BTW you need more equipment in you shop things look lonely.



Welcome to fun. Thank you, it just takes time and patience. Believe me it is not just a pretty machine sitting there, it does make chips and lots of them. As far as it being lonely, I do not need any encouragement from ya. :lmao: I am working on that all the time.


----------



## jmarkwolf

RandyM

That is far and away one of the best restorations I have ever seen.

My compliments.


----------



## ARM

RANDYM

Wow  !!!
What  a  piece  of  loving  restoration.  A  real  beauty  and  pleasure  to  work  on.

U  not  coming  to  South  Africa  by  any  chance  ???  Can't  entice  U  ???

Thanks  for  showing  what  can  be  done  to  our  equipment.
Take  care
aRM


----------



## Steve58

I've got to get a shop. Those Bridgeports are beautiful!


----------



## RandyM

Steve58 said:


> I've got to get a shop. Those Bridgeports are beautiful!





ARM said:


> RANDYM
> 
> Wow  !!!
> What  a  piece  of  loving  restoration.  A  real  beauty  and  pleasure  to  work  on.
> 
> U  not  coming  to  South  Africa  by  any  chance  ???  Can't  entice  U  ???
> 
> Thanks  for  showing  what  can  be  done  to  our  equipment.
> Take  care
> aRM



Sorry, Africa is not in my plans. But, should you ever make it to Wisconsin, I will be more than happy to entertain you.



jmarkwolf said:


> RandyM
> 
> That is far and away one of the best restorations I have ever seen.
> 
> My compliments.



Thank you guys, just having fun. If I can do it, anyone can.


----------



## KySawdust

That's just crazy cool Randy!  I am in the midst of a rebuild as well.  I purchased my B'port VS from a guy that had already done the top end through a rebuild kit from H&W.  He also painted the top and gave me the paint and hardener when I bought the mill from him.  

I am curious about the type of paint to use.  And I really like the blue accents that you used.  Nothing like that in any machine shop that I've seen!  But then your shop speaks volumes about the level of work that you seem to do.  You can really see your heart and soul all around the building.  

Brad K.


----------



## Ray39

That machine looks good enough to eat, I would be too afraid to use it and it sure puts mine to shame.
Another project.

Ray


----------



## MELDONMECH

RandyM said:


> A rebuild is as much fun as using it. The hobby is just a blurr. Another up-side is you really get to learn the machine inside and out. A rebuild is highly recommended. Here is my rebuild. I posted them here as my rebuild thread pix do not work any more.



Hi Randy I can see you really enjoyed this restoration, how long did it take, sure must have kept you out of mischief for a while. I am restoring a 10 inch Shaper, covered in old caked grease, paint chips and rust so when I turn in, I look like a miner. I do find it very rewarding, every time I come home I have to pop into the workshop to have a peek before I go indoors.
                                                                                Well Done a Great Job  Cheers David


----------



## RandyM

MELDONMECH said:


> Hi Randy I can see you really enjoyed this restoration, how long did it take, sure must have kept you out of mischief for a while. I am restoring a 10 inch Shaper, covered in old caked grease, paint chips and rust so when I turn in, I look like a miner. I do find it very rewarding, every time I come home I have to pop into the workshop to have a peek before I go indoors.
> Well Done a Great Job  Cheers David



Well David, I brought it home in April and started making chips in October. This was a weekend only endeavour. And I must confess, I did have some help with the cleaning process. My 75 year old mother likes playing in the shop right along with me. I also know what you mean, I enjoy getting dirty as well, and sneeking peeks of my handy work just before the lights go out. :thumbsup:

David, make sure you share your work with us. That will be a very nice machine when you finish.


----------



## Junkmaker1973

Tony Wells said:


> Well, it still didn't display in the thread for me, so I'll try it this way.


Best looking Bridgeport I've seen.thanks for showing it.


----------



## jmarkwolf

Hi RandyM

I'm still mesmerized by the quality of your restoration, and finding myself thinking about doing the same on my new-to-me 1967 Series 1.

Can you comment on a few things?

1. What solvent did you do use to clean it up initially? My Brifdgeport has a lot of quite congealed muck, particularly below the knee, propbably due to liberal use of the 1-shot oiler. I'm trying to find an effective non-combustive cleaner as my garage has a open-flame heater.

2. Did you blast off the old original paint, or is that the result of good old fashioned elbow grease?

3. What brand paint did you use?

Any details gratefully received.


----------



## RandyM

jmarkwolf said:


> Hi RandyM
> 
> I'm still mesmerized by the quality of your restoration, and finding myself thinking about doing the same on my new-to-me 1967 Series 1.
> 
> Can you comment on a few things?



Yes, I will help you the best I can.



jmarkwolf said:


> 1. What solvent did you do use to clean it up initially? My Brifdgeport has a lot of quite congealed muck, particularly below the knee, propbably due to liberal use of the 1-shot oiler. I'm trying to find an effective non-combustive cleaner as my garage has a open-flame heater.



I started with the same muck all over my machine. I used an industrial parts cleaning solvent known as "Blaster".
Here is the Stuff



jmarkwolf said:


> 2. Did you blast off the old original paint, or is that the result of good old fashioned elbow grease?



No sandblasting. Along with the parts cleaner I used lots of ScotchBrite pads. Once the scum was removed I just did more sanding to smooth out everything as there is a very thick layer of primer/filler to work with. So yes, a lot of scrubbing. I did however, remove all of the paint on the ram. But that was the only piece I did that on. I used a DA sander to do it.



jmarkwolf said:


> 3. What brand paint did you use?



I used Valspar Gray (rolled on). The blue is powder coat. Here is the color

Hope this helps Joe.


----------



## Harvey

Randy,

Like the others, I'm in awe of your restoration!  While my BP won't end up as nice as yours, I would like to clean it up a bit.

I couldn't help but notice that the shiny parts on your mill seem to be uncoated.  How do you keep them from rusting up?  Here in SE Texas, EVERYTHING starts to rust within milliseconds of being stripped!!!

Harvey


----------



## RandyM

Harvey said:


> Randy,
> I couldn't help but notice that the shiny parts on your mill seem to be uncoated.  How do you keep them from rusting up?  Here in SE Texas, EVERYTHING starts to rust within milliseconds of being stripped!!!
> 
> Harvey



Hi Harvey, No special magic. Just oil on the unpainted surfaces seems to work just fine for me. This usually happens with use, cutting oils get everywhere. That and an occasional lube of the ways and spindle.


----------



## kacce

Beautiful


----------



## trukker

Looks brand new!  Very Nice.


----------



## bill m

A credit to you! A Bridgeport is my ultimate milling machine goal, just purchased a Series 1 parts manual so it's a start.
cheers
Bill.


----------

